# Shivering weather won't eat***update pg 3



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

My 1 year old Nigerian wether is shivering and won't eat his grain. Normally he is one of the first to come running for the grain/to chew on his pepole. He will drink a little warn water that is it. Any ideas to help him? We don't have molasses but might have Karo syrup.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 14, 2013)

Tell us about his recent activitie, dailey feed, pasture, who and what he lives with in pasture or barn, last worming
ect ect......


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

He has been spending a lot of time in the shelter this weekend. Mostlt standing up during the day but in the mornings he is laying down. not very active at all. He has free choice alfafla all the time along with minerals and baking soda. He gets a little bit of grain mix (wheat, barley, and molasass) about a cup a day. He lives with 5 does, the chickens share part of his house and yard. He is on a dry lot but we bring in browse as much as we can. Never been wormed, has never needed it. He also got probios last night and he really went after that. None of the others in his yard are showing any of the same signs.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

As of now all by boys are off grain. Other than for a treat once and a while.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2013)

I would get a temp. on him. 
check his penis area and see if it looks swollen or a lot of build up on the end, that can be a sign of urinary calculi,  are you seeing him pee or has he acted like he is straining?  

Pnuemonia is common this time of year with the warmer days and colder nights and doesn't always cause a cough.  

Urinary calculi will make them very sick.  

ANd of course there is an entire line up of different parasites.  

Is his nose runny? 
eyes puffy?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

He does not have a runny nose or puffy eyes, will get his temp and check penis. He just started shivering this morning about 0800. I have put two light weight blankets on him which he is leaving on. He also is not weak. He did not want to take his pro bias this morning, (which he normally loves) I finally put it on his lips and he licked most of it off.

Also I have not seen him pee. He does not want to come out of his shelter into the snow. We have had snow and below freezing temps last night.  All the Doe's he is with are happy to come outside and get what sun they can.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with your thinking that just because there is some snow and it is colder he shouldn't be off feed and not wanting to get up and come out.  Clearly he is having problems.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 14, 2013)

In my experience (albeit limited) shivering is a sign of an elevated temperature, especially if its the only one doing it. With my sheep I can give bute. First thing though is to be sure that there is a fever. If so, getting it down will go a long way in making them feel better and if it is experiencing any pain from calculi or puzzle rot, it should help with that. 

Had one lamb with pneumonia a few months ago, caught it early and he survived. Good luck with yours, hope he turns around soon for you!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

ok he is trying to pee nothing happening. I have Pen G on hand will that help at all. He is starting to show interest in browse.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

If he can't pee, he has a blockage (Urinary calculi).  This can be fatal so I'd act fast on 20kids advice for UC.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

From 20kids



> yes, he has Urinary calculi.
> 
> Go to your grocery store this evening and get a powedered product called Fruit Fresh for keeping fruit from browning,  Also, get some lemon juice.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

mixing water and lemon now will call vet/feed store in a but


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2013)

I really feel if this wether means much to you I would get a vet to examine him.  But some Fruitfresh powder and lemon juice wont hurt, also giving him some Procain G wont really hurt anything.  One could argue that your are aimlessly treating or just guessing, but At this point he needs something.  I have not suggested a worm load, because of his breed type and the time of year. But a wormy goat will get cold easily as well from dehydration and possibly anemia.  

A goat wit an elevated temp. with obviously shiver and go off feed.  

But Urinary Calculi will also cause him to feel so poor that he will act the same way. The tryign to squat and pee and his breed type and the fact that he is a wether being fed with the does at this point, would lead me to guess Urinary calculi first. 

Besides drenchign with ammonium chloride Treatment can also invlove, 
antibiotics
pain medicines
anti-inflamitory like dexamethazone 
and/or surgery.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm taking him to the vet prayers please


----------



## lilhill (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck with your boy!  . Please keep us posted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

talked to vet and we can go in at 330 so i am inside getting warm and will be going out to him every half hour until we go to the vet.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

home from the vet. Vet said everything sounds good and no temp.thinks our it's the cold and dehydration so him and a friend will move into the garage for monitoring. will keep you posted


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

So glad that he is doing well.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

Just checked on my boy. And guess what he went pee  :bun never thought I would be so happy that a goat went pee


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 15, 2013)

LOL, that's awesome


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

OK now for the wrap up.  My one year old wether was off feed shaking and not peeing. After posting here I decided to drench with a water and lemon juice mix. I did not have any of the fruit fresh so I used what I had on hand. After a bit I decided that I needed the in person help of someone with more experiance so I called the vet. I got the goat into the van and he enjoyed looking out the windows on the way there. The vet listened to lungs, heart and tummy and took his temp and every thing was normal. He said that we needed to separate him so that we could monitor is intake and output. The vet sepected that he was shivering and dehydradated. We got the goat home and set up in the garage. Baby gates do not hold goats very well. I spent time out there with him getting him settled down. When I checked on him at 10:00 he had made a bug puddle. Never thought I would be happy to see goat pee in the garage but I was. After talking to the vet this morning he said that he can go back with the herd. Also to keep an eye on him and make sure he gets water. I am so glad that it was nothing worse than what it is and that at this point my baby boy will be all right. We just have to get through this cold spell.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad to see he is doing much better.  How cold is it there?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

Today's high will be 15 or 16 with over night around 5. Not including wind chill.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 15, 2013)

oh wow, I'm sorry.  My husband worries about our goats when it's in the 30s here, of course they are fine, he just thinks they are cold.  I have to keep telling him that they have grown in their winter coats.  Do you guys usually have to provide some kind of heat source for the goats in the winter?  Here in NC we don't usually have cold enough temps to worry about it unless there are kids and even then they are usually fine in the barn next to mom.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

The have a good shelter to go into and there are secured heat lamps in there. Mostly for the chickens that think they have to be in the goats house.


----------

